# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Zware oorontsteking

## Sylvia93

hooi,

Ik ben al vanaf het weekend ziek, ik dacht gewoon een griepje keelpijn koorts etc, is normaal, ik slaap ´s nachts dus amper, en vannacht werdt ik na 5 min wakker van een enorme brandende pijn in mijn oor, dit heeft de hele nacht aangehouden, het ging maar niet weg, ondertussen nog steeds niks geslapen, dus wij hebben om kwart over 4 ´s nachts de huisarts (in het ziekenhuis) opgebeld, en kregen te horen dat het vanzelf weggaat en dat ik maar even een paracetamol moest innemen (terwijl ik toen al volzat van de paracetamol) iig ze wilde niks doen, dus wij vanmorgen onze eigen huisarts gebeld, waar ik vanmiddag terecht kon, en die kwam er dus achter dat ik zware ooronsteking en keelontsteking heb, ik moet nu dus antibiotica slikken, neusspray gebruiken en ondertussen ook nog paracetamol slikken,
mijn vraag is nu eigenlijk hoelang dit zou kunnen duren? ik vind t erg vervelend en zie t ook helemaal niet zitten om tijdens de 2de kerstdag naar familie te gaan terwijl ik me zo beroerd voel, de huisarts zei dt het pas na 2 dagen ongeveer ging werken..

heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? en zo ja? hoelang heb je er dan precies last van? ik vind het echt behoorlijk irritant namelijk:S

xxx

----------


## Déylanna

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hoor, hier is ze weer, de H.I.O hahaha :Wink: 
Vraag 1: Heb ik er ervaring mee??
Antwoord: Jazeker heb ik er ervaring mee, en ik weet dat het giga pijn kan doen.
Vraag 2: Hoelang duurt het??
Antwoord: Met ongeveer een dag of drie merk je dat het beter word, en met een dikke week ben je er ongeveer vanaf.

Ik heb ook een tip voor je.
Ga op kauwgom kauwen waarin Xylitol is verwerkt. Klinkt misschien raar, maar kauwgom kauwen zorgt ervoor dat je de druk in je oren kwijtraakt, en dat zorgt ervoor dat de pijn afneemt. Want hoe meer druk in de oren, hoe meer pijn je hebt. De Xylitol in de kauwgom wat in je mond en keelholte vrijkomt, zorgt ervoor dat voorkomen wordt dat bacterieen de neus passeren op weg naar de oren.

liefs
deylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

hihi idd (A)

tis idd erg vervelend ja, vooral omdat ik dus ook niet slaap, doordat ik niet alleen oorontsteking maar ook keelontsteking en behoorlijke koorts heb :S,
ik voel me nu wel iets beter,maar ik kan zo verschrikkelijk moeilijk stilzitten (helemaal niet dus ik wil de hele dag vanalles doen etc)

dat van die kauwgum ga ik cker proberen, het is het proberen waard ik kan verder toch niks doen:P, ik vind t dan wel weer vervelend dt t ongeveer een week duurt... mja het kan niet anders hè


xxxx

----------


## Sylvia93

is het trouwens normaal dat je bij het gebruik van die antibiotica opeens aan je andere oor ook een oorontsteking krijgt? en ik loop echt als een idioot te hoesten en het voelt alsof mn keel helemaal uitgebrand is ofso, en ondertussen is mn andere oor (waar het mee begon) ook nog steeds pijnlijk, en vol vocht (wat er dus uitmoet, maar nog steeds niet uitgaat) en dan nu nog eens dat mn andere oor óók een ontsteking krijgt:S, ik heb het gevoel dat ik amper nog iets hoor, het is echt zo vervelend...
maar de reden hoe het allemaal komt is me nog steeds heel onduidelijk? het kan toch niet van die antibiotica of paracetamol komen? de antibiotica neem ik 3x per dag in, dus het lijkt me ook wel stug dat dat dan maar gewoon niet werkt:S


xxxx

----------


## Déylanna

Hey lief...

Heb je nog steeds zo'n last van je oren??
Overigens, een oorontsteking kan niet veroorzaakt worden door paracetamol of antibiotica. Als je nog steeds vreselijke last ervan hebt, ga dan gewoon terug naar je huisarts. Misschien heb je andere antibiotica nodig.

liefs
deylanna

----------


## katje45

Hoi Nietboeiend,

Vervelend dat je daar nu precies last van hebt. 
Het klopt overigens dat de 1e keus bij oorontsteking Paracetamol is. De antibiotica kuur die je gekregen hebt heb je puur gekregen voor je keel ontsteking. Kan evt. ook werken voor je oor.
Het doorprikken van het trommelvlies doen ze niet vaak meer, maar als jij denkt dat dat helpt kan je het vragen aan je arts. Kan alle troep in iedergeval uit je oor. Hoop voor je dat het niet nodig is.
Heel veel beterschap!

----------


## Sylvia93

hooi,

ja ik heb wel nog steeds last vn mn oren, het doet iig niet echt pijn meer, maar er zit wel nog steeds vocht in en dat is best vervelend,
ik ben idd vrijdagnacht naar de huisartsenposten geweest (zit je daar dan om 2 uur 's nachts helemaal kapot  :Wink: )
ik heb er extra neusspray bijgekregen, en verder dus gewoon doorgaan met de antibiotica wat ik vandaag voor het laatst in moet nemen (mag wel ns tijd worden na 6 dagen, wordt het helemaal zat :Wink:  tis ook niet te drinken hihi:P
dus nu maar gewoon afwachten totdat het vocht eruit gaat, ik heb iig gehoord dat die ontstekingen door mn keelamandelen komen, die zijn flink opgezet en hebben die buizen van Eustachius aan beide kanten verstopt waardoor ik dus oorontsteking krijg, 
het blijkt overigens ook nog te heersen, 

xxx

----------

